# Gelding I used to own



## Aimz84 (15 March 2018)

Hi, 

I am looking to trace a gelding I owned in the past, must be around 2002/3. 

He goes by the name Shenley, Bay TB, ex racer, 16.1hh.. Dipped back. 

He was 7yo when I bought him,  I sold him on to a lovely lady named Shelley, who sold him on when she moved abroad. She said she lost my number so couldn't contact me to ask if I wanted to buy him back. 

Just want to know how he is getting on, if he is still alive, what he's up to etc.

He was my first ever horse and not a day goes by when I don't think about him,

Thanks
Aimz


----------

